# Saltfork Catfish



## lonewullf (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't been to Saltfork since I was a kid, and I have a campsite reserved In a couple of weeks for a few days. I'm bringing my boat, and was wondering if someone could give me any clues for catfish. Big or small, just looking for some relaxation and would very much appreciate any advice on areas and what baits are producing. 
Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Always good off the camping beach with chicken livers.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I fish in the bay behind ranger station....live bluegill for bait...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

a medium flathead in that bay.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

32lbs. But the biggest I've caught there was 49lbs.i take pictures eight them then put back for another day.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

of*

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewullf (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the tips!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone have eyes on the lake? Just wondering how muddy it is up north and if they have current water temp. I’m sure it dropped a few degrees. Thx


----------

